# Is it possible to dye the leather interior?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

From Beige leather to black leather in a luxury car. Would that be possible?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NO !

LEATHER IS ALREADY DEAD !
YOU CAN NOT DIE IT ! BUT YOU CAN DYE IT.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> From Beige leather to black leather in a luxury car. Would that be possible?


 Modern cars' leather seats are not really dyed; it's called dye but they are actually painted with urethane or acrylic. It is possible to repaint them. YouTube channel Ammo NYC did a video on respraying a BMW 5 series' leather interior.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Modern cars' leather seats are not dyed; they are painted. It is possible to repaint them. YouTube channel Ammo NYC did a video on respraying a BMW 5 series' leather interior.


Excellent work but man the body color and choice for interior color really clash


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> Excellent work but man the body color and choice for interior color really clash


Yes, that red for the seats would be good for a black car.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Buy black seats on eBay, probably not that expensive and you don’t have to mess around with changing the color


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, that red for the seats would be good for a black car.


Yeah you would think that would be the obvious choice, not orange they picked for a red car


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Say I have a model S with beige interior. Is there a luxurious black seat cover somewhere for it ?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amazon sell great faux leather in every color . Cheaper . 😘


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Is it Corinthian leather?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Is it Corinthian leather?


Don't know, google is your friend .

I bought fake leather seats for my Mercedes ml 350 2 years ago so I would not ruin the real Italian leather .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yes as posted by TGOF changing the color is fairly easy. I would advise you to not DIY it though. Just call around to several local Auto upholstery shops, and get bids for the job.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't know, google is your friend .
> 
> I bought fake leather seats for my Mercedes ml 350 2 years ago so I would not ruin the real Italian leather .


Corinthian Leather is something made up by an advertising agency.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Is it Corinthian leather?


Ooo, the finest leather comes from Corinth!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't know, google is your friend .
> 
> I bought fake leather seats for my Mercedes ml 350 2 years ago so I would not ruin the real Italian leather .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Is it Corinthian leather?


----------



## 10Expedia (Jul 23, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Is it Corinthian leather?


Only Ricardo Montlebaum knows for sure


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

10Expedia said:


> Only Ricardo Montlebaum knows for sure


As in the video above


----------

